# Tiger tail foods in CA



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

At the dog show I went to a booth called Tiger tail foods. I spoke with Annie about their products ! I got a wealth of info about the treats , food , emu oil, and shampoo. I bought some shampoo and emu oil. 

anyways I went to the website ( Tigertail Foods - A wholistic pet food and treat company )and saw how much the raw food was I think I may try it soon. I probbaly wont feed it to my dogs every day but maybe at least 3 -4 times out the week.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks yummy LOL 

I wish they have other meats as main ingredient and as a separate "base" (like beef only, turkey only etc.) and I wonder why "whole egg" when egg-whites and not good for dogs :rolffleyes:

BUT - very convenient for occasional meal : )))) !!!!


----------

